# Robot waiter



## Danny McG (Aug 12, 2022)

My wife's sister lives in Eastbourne, last week her daughter took her to a local sports bar and restaurant for lunch.
This is what brings your meal out:-





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 30, 2022)

I am waiting for this:


----------



## Vladd67 (Aug 30, 2022)

Not only waiters but home delivery,








						Robot grocery delivery service to expand in county - BBC News
					

Three towns in north Northamptonshire will now be able to access the service.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				



And security too.








						'cocobo' robot uses AI to ensure peace and security in public spaces of japan
					





					www.designboom.com


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 30, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> I am waiting for this:
> 
> View attachment 92592



Still one the funniest science fiction satire films of all time


----------



## AllanR (Aug 30, 2022)

BAYLOR said:


> Still one the funniest science fiction satire films of all time


I loved when he was shown old films by historians and asked the significance....


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 30, 2022)

AllanR said:


> I loved when he was shown old films by historians and asked the significance....



  The  Howard Cosell clip commentary was priceless .


----------



## Vladd67 (Aug 30, 2022)

God damn cheap Japanese flying packs


----------



## Ursa major (Aug 30, 2022)

I'd be more worried about lunch being a box of Maltesers than what "served" it.


----------



## Swank (Aug 30, 2022)

This is silly. Don't want waiters? It's called a cafeteria.


----------



## Wayne Mack (Aug 30, 2022)

Many years ago, my sister took us to a favorite pizza place of her kids. It had a model railroad that ran in and out of the walls and was used to bring drinks to tables. Each table had a door that would unlock when the train stopped at a table to allow the unloading of drinks from a flatcar.


----------



## Guttersnipe (Sep 1, 2022)

Was it necessary to make the robot so cute?


----------



## Ursa major (Sep 2, 2022)

The Japanese** seem to think so.


** - I'm sure I've seen that type of face on a number of their automatons shown on the TV.


----------



## Swank (Sep 2, 2022)

Guttersnipe said:


> Was it necessary to make the robot so cute?


To make your eventual murder more ironic.


----------

